# How much to charge when first starting out?



## Adamneedsadvice

Hey,  I don't have any professional photography experience, but I know how to use the cameras, editing, and have a very good eye for taking quality photos.  Well, I'm looking to get into the field, and I'd like to know how much to charge?  Also, I'm not intending on low balling, because my work is good, and also in my opinion, low prices send the message to people that your work is not good.  I also know I need to consider time to drive to shoot, set up, and tear down.

How much on average for;

HD Video - weddings, instructional, advertising, etc.
Model Portfolio shoots
Senior Portraits
Business Portraits
Family Portraits
Advertising Images

-All edited

What is typical price range per photo, and or how many photos are typical per set, do you charge hourly fee and then charge for the physical media on top of that?

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## KmH

NPPA: Cost of Doing Business Calculator

A Blueprint to Sell Photos Successfully

EP - A DIGITAL MANIFESTO

Pricing Guides | American Society of Media Photographers

Stanford's Entrepreneurship Corner: Christine Benninger, Humane Society of Silicon Valley - Michael Dearing, Stanford Institute of Design - If it Costs More, It's Worth More

APA National Survey - American Photographic Artists

Stock Photo Price Calculator

Cost of Doing Business


----------



## Adamneedsadvice

Thanks for the links!


----------



## swoop_ds

wow those are some handy links!  I'm in the process of raising my prices because I feel that I'm charging too little for my time/talent.


----------



## Big Mike

> low prices send the message to people that your work is not good.


Bingo.


----------



## ghache

ask -+ what other people are asking. 
make a survey in your area to see what the market is.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

I'll add one more to the list of calculators - this is to help you price a single session.

Photography Pricing Tool - Session Cost Calculator - The Artist Mentors


----------



## Cinka

Great links everyone! For me, I just made a chart of local photographers in the area and while the rates were all over the places, I found a good middle ground and went from there, also taking into account not to low ball myself or forget to charge not only for the work you do while shooting, but the work you do after: editing, post processing, etc.


----------

